# 305 in da house!!!!



## falcon

Yo yo Yo.

Sup Pepps. Let's hear it, we hit everything south of Broward, both coasts. We nuts like that.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Sup, 

Looking forward to coming down and fishing with you guys soon.


----------



## zero_gravity

ahhhhhh finally a new home


----------



## orlgheenoer

407 in the house up in heeer,


----------



## iMacattack

1-900 here... whoops that's my other job. ;D


----------



## Guest

> 1-900 here... whoops that's my other job.  ;D


Just tried to call and it was disconnected.  

Are you unemployed?


----------



## phishphood

Don't forget the 386.


----------



## iMacattack

for a good time call Jenny (867-5309)


----------



## Guest

for call 386-566_4867 cell number for locations for hotspots!!!!!!!!! ask for chip dumbo!!!! in east coast gheenoers!!!!


----------



## 1morcast

I guess they finally let Broward scum on this forum! it took me all week to get my password! waz up wit dat?

PS: buy my boat
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=005&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&viewitem=&item=150071248687&rd=1,1

ZW


----------



## COBRA

Hey brutha's wat up.


----------



## Peacockbassman

Another 305 er in da house..lol Cutler Bay here


----------

